# How do you make money from blogs



## Finlandia (10 Aug 2011)

Hi i hope this is in the right forum, i have heard that you can actually make money from blogs, aparently the more views you get the more money you earn, has anyone any experience doing this and if so how did you go about it, any ideas would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Jazz01 (10 Aug 2011)

Hi,

from my understanding, you sell "advertising" on your blog, in so far as you have X number of hits per day... then a company "IWANTTOSELLSOMETHING Ltd" wants you to add a link to your blog, everytime someone clicks on that link from your blog to go to their company web site you get a nominal sum...


----------



## Finlandia (10 Aug 2011)

oh right thanks i got it totally wrong then i though if you had a blog and someone clicked on it through a google search for example you could earn money from it all be it a small amount, just thought there may have been a small set up fee through google adds or something  thanks for the advice


----------



## flattea2 (10 Aug 2011)

You can set up an account on google relatively easily, search for ‘google adsense’. Free to set up. You just put the code on your site and if there are click throughs the ads, then you earn.

Its difficult to earn much unless you are a pretty popular blog


----------



## Finlandia (11 Aug 2011)

hi i'll give it a go and see how i get on just finishing my blog page then i'll try it out thanks


----------



## Complainer (22 Aug 2011)

You would need to build up a huge amount of traffic to make any significant income from adverts. Concentrate on creating great content that will make large numbers of people visit your site first.


----------



## onq (5 Oct 2011)

Blogs are over-rated IMO.

There is an awful lot of rubbish posted on them and its often hard to find good content.

Its said that the search for good content is what the current generation of search engines is looking for.

But its a chicken and egg situation and it depends on whether you want to help people or just make money.

A bit of both may be necessary for a good business model, apart from a shop, which you might also consider.


----------



## nai (5 Oct 2011)

onq said:


> Blogs are over-rated IMO.


 
some are - some aren't - it's just a matter of finding authors you like.

here's one I read on occasion -  http://onstartups.com/

it's very relevant to my job / industry and gives me some great insights.


----------



## 44brendan (5 Oct 2011)

I also have great difficulty in finding blogs that give me good information rather than just meaningless rants. 
This is one of my favourite in respct of NAMA and the changes in the property market:
http://namawinelake.wordpress.com/  I would certainly welcome any recommendations and I'm sure other posters would too. Perhaps a new forum would be in order?


----------



## onq (5 Oct 2011)

nai said:


> some are - some aren't - it's just a matter of finding authors you like.
> 
> here's one I read on occasion -  http://onstartups.com/
> 
> it's very relevant to my job / industry and gives me some great insights.




Bookmarked, which is my highest accolade!


----------



## onq (5 Oct 2011)

44brendan said:


> I also have great difficulty in finding blogs that give me good information rather than just meaningless rants.
> This is one of my favourite in respct of NAMA and the changes in the property market:
> http://namawinelake.wordpress.com/  I would certainly welcome any recommendations and I'm sure other posters would too. Perhaps a new forum would be in order?



Oh yeah, one of my old favourites, but I got disheartened, so I stopped reading it...

Like your suggestion for a Best of the Blogs forum (or whatever title you might suggest)


----------

